# RF Native Lens



## john kriegsmann (Nov 16, 2019)

Purchased an RP a few weeks ago. Love the form factor and ability to use some of my prime EOS lenses by adapter. Wish canon would produce a line of light weight and affordable RF lens in f 1.8. Seems like all their producing is ridiculously expensive, large and heavy F1.2 lenses. The only affordable prime RF lens is their 35mm f 1.8. Which is well regarded. Would love to seen companion f1.8 in 50 and 85mm.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 16, 2019)

Same here, but thanks to the rental shop being closed on weekends I can rent the RF85 f/1.2 from friday morning till monday morning for €40. So I can rent it about 15 times for the expected price of the RF85/1.8. 
I fear the f/1.8 lenses will be post Olympics, till then I'll make do with the EF f/1.8 versions and rent the RF f/1.2s for special occasions.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 17, 2019)

Some of us are waiting for smaller lenses, and some of us are waiting for bodies that balance the bigger lenses better.

I believe Canon will satisfy both expectations. Eventually!


----------

